# Sleeping Tablets - Do I really need to be told that?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Unusually for me, I've had a bit of a problem sleeping lately so I got hold of some very mild sleeping tablets.

Now I know that manufacturers have to abide by many rules, especially with drugs but this Important Warning really is pathetic. :roll: :roll:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I rather like this box as it presents a vast range of potential for an over-active mind.
Other than the ingredients which are a collection of boring things that make up the recipe, almost every word can be viewed with a degree of humour.
As you point out, taking sleeping tablets may make you drowsy.... if they don't: Complain!
Who in their right mind is going to be operating a lathe and feel the need to find the sleep that has been evading him (operating machinery).... "Must just pop out and take a sleeping tablet!"
'For Oral use' as an alternative to...?
"No son! You cannot take one of these tablets until after your birthday!" (must be 16)
If symptoms persist..... the symptoms are that you would like to sleep, you will eventually go to sleep; while driving no doubt.
Can you just imagine the conference going round a table, trying to decide between litigeous restrictions and common sense when writing this label.
I loved it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

But on a more serious note, doesn't this just sum up what a pathetic and ridiculous state this once fantastic country has got itself into...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

OldWomble said:


> But on a more serious note, doesn't this just sum up what a pathetic and ridiculous state this once fantastic country has got itself into...


It's nothing new. :?

Years ago, I used to get into a pathetic and ridiculous state every Friday night (usually by about 11 pm).


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

The world is mad..........


----------

